# Music Box??



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Okey dokey, collected the car with no problems & all seems perfect with my set-up regime (phone, sat-nav & comfort etc.) however the one item that is frustrating my is the damned Music Box.

Am i right in thinking the only way i can get tracks/albums onto the HDD is by inserting a regular music CD & then copying it to the HDD whilst listening to the CD?

Can't believe their is no way to just import onto the HDD as it will take weeks to play 2000 odd songs just so the Music Box can copy them to the HDD.

Please tell me their is a short cut as without a CD Changer the Music Box would be the prefered method of music delivery, but i'll have changed music tastes by the time i've imported CD's track by track.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It copies at about 1/5 of the true play time so you won't be sat in your car for weeks. Try copying one!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

It's crap. I think it burns at 96kbps too. All my music is either 320 or at least 256.

I just use a flash/pen drive. Much easier and you can put video etc on there too.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

misters3 said:


> It's crap. I think it burns at 96kbps too. All my music is either 320 or at least 256.
> 
> I just use a flash/pen drive. Much easier and you can put video etc on there too.


Checked & you get a choice of 106kbps or 136kbps (not great quality)

What format of music do you put on a flash drive? what capacity flash drive will it take? Does it have to be a Flash/Stick drive or would a high capacity external USB HDD work?

How do you get video onto the Music Box or do you play it straight from the drive? Got a 40GB external HDD sat in a drawer at home doing nothing.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It copies at about 1/5 of the true play time so you won't be sat in your car for weeks. Try copying one!


I did put one disc in & started recording but it appeared to be recording/playing at normal speed. That said i only waited about 1 minute before looking for an alternative method.


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

I haven't bothered with the music box since I got mine 1 month ago. It'll play mp3s off my 16GB memory stick, but I just keep my 160GB iPod plugged in as it has my entire music collection on it at 320kbps :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have about 50 cds recorded onto the HDD. No issues really, just put the cds in when on a drive and it copies in no time.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oooooooh, can't think of anything better than to be "stuck" in a GTR copying music to the "box" !!LOL

At least it will help the run in time pass away !!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Checked & you get a choice of 106kbps or 136kbps (not great quality)
> 
> What format of music do you put on a flash drive? what capacity flash drive will it take? Does it have to be a Flash/Stick drive or would a high capacity external USB HDD work?
> 
> How do you get video onto the Music Box or do you play it straight from the drive? Got a 40GB external HDD sat in a drawer at home doing nothing.


Format - mp3 burned at 320kbps (mostly). 

I have an 8gig pen drive at present. 

I don't think there is enough power from the car's USB interface to power an external HDD as it doesn't charge my phone. But i've never tried an external HD. So can't say for sure. 

Play the video straight from the flash drive. But again it was just once to see if it would work. I've never watched a video in it. 

HTH


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

OK, after the combined advice i've decided to sack off the Music Box idea & will only use that as a back up so only gonna load a few discs onto it.

Purchased a 16GB Memory Stick & her presto that works fine, so have got 120+ albums in the car at 320kbps so much better quality than the Box.

Have a couple of questions regarding this though. I read somewhere on here that you can play video in the car from a memory stick. What file types can be used, where would i copy it onto the stick (can i just have a directory called movies) & how would i access the video from the car?

I've seen on the screen a heading of "Picture Viewer". Does this allow me to view piccies on the cars screen? As above, what format, where should i store on the stick (can i have a directory called photos)?

Lastly & this is an oddity, my music files were copied onto the stick in alphabetical order & are displayed as such on my computer, however in the car it breaks them into 2 alphabetical blocks so the very first album is Rokstarr & then they run to Z in order but start again at A through to R. To clarify, the 1st album listed starts with an R & the last album listed starts with an R. Is there anyway to display as A-Z which would make navigation alot easier?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Can anyone help with my questions above?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

the file order needs and app to 'touch' them to ensure they are sorted they way you like. I can't remember the name of the utility - but if i find it i'll let you know.

As for vids - i'd check the manual, but avi, mpg and divx files play IIRC

You just put them anywhere on the pen drive/usb stick and they are found by the car. I can't remember but i took the vids off my pen drive that came with a few albums because it meant the music wouldn't play automatically. 

As with the vids, the info on photos is covered in the manual. I don't watch vids or look at photos in the car so can't help without going to find my manual!


----------

